# Feb Snow, 27 of 29 days



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

Well we officially recieved measurable snowfall 27 of the 29 days of Feb. It gave us 16 or 17 plowable events.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

lucky you. we had 3 measurable/plowable events out of 29 days. and only 6 for the entire season


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

lucky for both of you, we had 2 plow able events and 2 salt only events this year


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

DirtyJerzey;533273 said:


> lucky for both of you, we had 2 plow able events and 2 salt only events this year


i know right. woopde friggin do. I dont know what I would do with all that money if we had 27 plowable events. I was only out 4 times all year and made some decent change. I can't wait til we actually have a bad winter.

And Rob, how pissed were you about friday night. I could have really done some damage I was so mad. damn temperature


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

That's it.
No more snow removal for me next year. 
I'll be doing it freelance style only, maybe, if I fell like it. No more watching the snow turn to rain. No more trying to time sleep so I can be alive for the storm that stops at 2am. No more staying home and not going on vacation in case it snows. No more missing parties and other events due to snow. No more no more no more. Next year it's gonna be like this...if it snows and I feel like going out I will. I'll bring a guy to knock on doors and that will be that. Enough of this stupidity.


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

lawnboy11;533404 said:


> That's it.
> No more snow removal for me next year.
> I'll be doing it freelance style only, maybe, if I fell like it. No more watching the snow turn to rain. No more trying to time sleep so I can be alive for the storm that stops at 2am. No more staying home and not going on vacation in case it snows. No more missing parties and other events due to snow. No more no more no more. Next year it's gonna be like this...if it snows and I feel like going out I will. I'll bring a guy to knock on doors and that will be that. Enough of this stupidity.


wow come on 2 years of bad snow and u give up i could never give this up i love this u should think about this a little harder


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Not to hi jack but, I dont know why anyone would use snow removal as a source of income. (Except for some guys.) Alot of landscapers at least that i know of have another source of income in the winter months. People own nursery's that sell things all year. They also do tree services, home improvements. And lots of other things that can be done in the winter. First of all the cost of a truck payment, the price of plow/ spreader, price of salt and sand, FUEL, and the price of insurance. Someone paying all of that with no other source of income is crazy, especially people that live in areas where there isnt that much snow. Snow removal should be a back up or a extra money business when it does snow.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

chevykid;533424 said:


> wow come on 2 years of bad snow and u give up i could never give this up i love this u should think about this a little harder


22 years of snow removal for me. That's enough. Like I said, I might do it freelance next year, I just don't want to HAVE to do it.

I do landscaping full time so snow is bonus $ and not relied on at all. Thanks for the thoughts though.


----------

